
The World’s Worst Cocktail: The Alexa Martini - fixie
http://daringfireball.net/2017/02/alexa_martini
======
DrScump
As Tom Lehrer wrote about his college years,

"Hearts full of youth, Hearts full of truth, Six parts gin to one part
vermouth!"

------
omilu
How could it be so wrong? All of the top results for google are correct 6
parts gin 1 part vermouth.

